# A greeting and advice on grinders



## CRobertson (Jul 24, 2015)

Hi All,

Lurked for a while before joining. I'm in Newcastle and I've been making my coffee with a Saeco Poemia HD8323/98 and a blade grinder (so generally low-level kit to be fair). The espresso machine isn't awful and to do a better machine justice would obviously require a better grinder. Probably looking to go second hand on a higher end grinder eventually. (I have a feeling I'll eventually be one of those who'll just want "one more piece of kit")

Thanks


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

In or from Newcastle? Welcome from whitley bay!


----------



## rors19 (Jul 21, 2015)

Greetings from Gateshead!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Blade grinder - noooo!


----------



## CRobertson (Jul 24, 2015)

In Newcastle (to stay mind) originally Birmingham. I understand the blade grinder reply- the more I read the more I understand how bad of an idea it was. Oh well nevermind.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Welcome, and we all started somewhere, you'll very soon just 'want one more piece of kit'


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Have you got a budget in mind as decent second hand kit crops up on here one a regular basis. Sort your grinder out before the machine, unless you can do both at the same time. No doubt advice will be abundant!


----------



## CRobertson (Jul 24, 2015)

Want to keep it below 200 ideally (and then lie to my girlfriend to say it was cheaper...)


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Watch the for sale thread - Mignon has just gone for under £200.00. Great little grinder.


----------



## CRobertson (Jul 24, 2015)

Small issue of being too new to buy. This reply is helping though


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

A Grinder bring so much to the results in the cup , always buy the best you can afford !

Helloo and welcome to the forum


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Mignon is a great compact grinder. It a shame you didn't post this earlier as that one went at a bargain price. They usually go around the £200 mark used.

Mignon is pretty girlfriend friendly too compared to some of the other ex commercial grinders.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Mignon is a great compact grinder. It a shame you didn't post this earlier as that one went at a bargain price. They usually go around the £200 mark used.
> 
> Mignon is pretty girlfriend friendly too compared to some of the other ex commercial grinders.


I must be lucky then, when I bought the RR45 she said it could go in the kitchen (without hesitation, I thought it'd end up in the utility room with the cat litter trays..) The when the Major turned up it just replaced the RR45 without fuss. As long as I only have one of each in the kitchen she's I'm fine.


----------



## CRobertson (Jul 24, 2015)

Cheers guys,

I've seen the mignon around, looks to be the best bet atm. Now to convince her it will last a lifetime and 200 on a coffee grinder is a solid investment...


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. I'm just down the road in smogland.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Maybe open negotiations over a mahlkoenig Vario or something which is a bit more. I think you might find one for £300 maybe less. Then dropping to the Mignon is a concession, you don't want to leave no room for manoeuvre 

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Yup, convince her it will last a lifetime, just don't agree to the bit that you have to own it for a lifetime









You could get a decent used SJ for a bit more...

welcome to the forum btw


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mr O said:


> Yup, convince her it will last a lifetime,


Don't buy a Vario then!


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> Don't buy a Vario then!


Not much of an espresso grinder, only good for brewed anyway?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Vario has option of steel or ceramic burrs ( choose for brewed or

espresso ).

I believe @Glenn had a vario for espresso for example


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

Welcome. Another in the toon!!


----------



## CRobertson (Jul 24, 2015)

Cheers guys. Nice to see so many guys from Newcastle. She is warming to the idea of a mignon, I don't think it'll be too long. On an unrelated note does anyone know how to get a depressurised portafilterfor the Saeco? Would probably rather not removed the pressurising unit in case it all goes Pete Tong and I end up without coffee.


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

"Small issue of being too new to buy. This reply is helping though"

Cheeky but true


----------



## Coffeecat (Aug 5, 2015)

Hi there

i lurked on coffee sites before joining. I have enjoyed coffee from my V60 and Aeropress and started with the Hario Slim mini grinder. Great but a bit of a chore every morning so just bought a Sage Smart a Grinder. I have spent weeks looking at grinders on you tube and it was between this and Baratza Encore.


----------

